# NREMT-Good study guides?



## WaNewbie (Aug 13, 2011)

Passed my final exam in my EMT-B class yesterday and now it's on to the NREMT. Any suggestion as to a good study guide? Our instructor told us not to use our text book because it varies so much from national. I've heard Kaplan study guides are pretty much worthless for the NREMT. Thoughts?


----------



## SeanEddy (Aug 13, 2011)

Baron's books are great. You can find them at any major bookstore.


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 13, 2011)

Great, thank you. I just found the section for NREMT on the forum. I should have posted there.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Aug 21, 2011)

*Study Guide NREMT Prep*

Hi, I just passed my NREMT in June,
I used www.jblearning.com
it was about 35 dollars, and I passed
my first try. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Sandog (Aug 21, 2011)

If you kept on top of your studies while in class, you should not need much study now. The test draws on knowledge you learned in class. Point is, relax and not worry too much.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sandog said:


> If you kept on top of your studies while in class, you should not need much study now. The test draws on knowledge you learned in class. Point is, relax and not worry too much.


 
That's true in CA, where they teach to the NR. It's not true in all other states, though, where the state or local EMS systems differ somewhat from the NR way.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 21, 2011)

WaNewbie said:


> Passed my final exam in my EMT-B class yesterday and now it's on to the NREMT. Any suggestion as to a good study guide? Our instructor told us not to use our text book because it varies so much from national. I've heard Kaplan study guides are pretty much worthless for the NREMT. Thoughts?


I can't speak to what books are good since I didn't use any study guides for the NREMT. However I will give you this piece of testing advice that was infinitely helpful:
The NREMT will give you 4 answers to choose from on most questions, 2 will be  wrong 1 will be correct some of the time, 1 is correct all of the time. Pick the one that is most correct.
NREMT can be tricky just because they give two answers that can be right, as long as you read each question carefully, and each answer carefully and pick the one that is right 100% of the time you'll be fine.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> That's true in CA, where they teach to the NR. It's not true in all other states, though, where the state or local EMS systems differ somewhat from the NR way.



Nonetheless, there is not going to be much of a difference between the EMT-basic curriculum in any state compared to the NR curriculum. There just isn't a lot of room for deviation in a class that teaches what amounts to very basic treatment protocols. Sure there might be some minor differences in numbers, but those are not going to take much time learn when compared to the entire class content, which just won't differ that much.

I have both Colorado and Massachusetts cards. Colorado uses the NR curriculum, and I was taught that curriculum. Massachusetts has it's own curriculum and protocols, but I did not even bother to restudy for the MA test and still scored very well. The bottom line is that the basic class is in fact a "basic" class with little room for deviation in treatment practices.


----------

